# 60lt New Setup 2009'10



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Here it is my new layout.

*Setup day:* 2009.10.07





For the moment I did only one trimming but in a few days I need to trim tenellus because is growing so fast and covering the wood that is placed on the middle/foreground.

*Pictures from today:* 2009.11.19













































You can find more information and HiRes pictures on my blog or clicking on the following link: *60lt new layout 2009'10*

Setup:

*Setup date: *2009.10.07
*Size: *55x35x35 (67L)
*Heater:* 50w
*Temperature:* 25º
*Filter:* Aquaclear 18-76L/h
*Substrate:* Elos Terra Zero, Elos Bottom mineral and Elos Terra from previous layout with 9 months; To renew it I used one box of TerraUno (capsules).

*Light:* ELOS ELite (LED system)

*CO2:* ELOS SetECO + ATO-10 @ 1.5bps

*Fish:* Iriatherina werneri, Boraras maculatus and Otocinclus affinis

*Invertebrate:* Red Cherry and Crystal red shrimps; and Neritina natalensis

*Plants:* Eleocharis parvula, Eleocharis vivipara, Cyperus helferi, Lilaeopsis mauritiana, Echinodorus tenellus, Juncus repens, Bolbitis heudelotii, Singapure moss, Hydrocotyle verticillata and Hydrocotyle leucocephala.

*Rocks and wood:* Seiryu stone and Red Moorwood


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

I love the twisted driftwood. I generally don't care for perfectly symmetrical designs, but this one is great, especially for such a reserved space. I would probably aim to get the filter and heater out of the tank, but I think it's a great tank. Very calming.


----------



## Loren27 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Filipe. This tank is wonderfull. The stones, woods and plants are in perfect armony. Gorgeous. congratulations.

Regards

Loren


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

wow wow wow..........hold it...Brilliant!



You should call it 'Ballet dancers' ound:



Dror.


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

hi,
nice tank!
which light do you have over the tank and how much does it cost? are you happy with the growrate of the plants with that led lamp?
thanks for the information!
kind regards
timo


----------



## Rui Pedro Costa (Dec 6, 2006)

Berkley said:


> hi,
> nice tank!
> which light do you have over the tank and how much does it cost? are you happy with the growrate of the plants with that led lamp?
> thanks for the information!
> ...


The light he uses is ELOS ELite (LED system)


----------



## Rui Pedro Costa (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Filipe!

As usual your tank looks great. The hardscape and the plants you choose for this tank are excellent.

Cumprimentos de Portugal.
Regards.


----------



## AquaLTU (Nov 17, 2009)

excellent work !  

maybe you have picture larger aquarium? 
which stands near ...


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi guys,

I been out of international forums for a while... So excuse me for didn't update this thread.

This layout is quite different from previous pictures, it is maturated and some plants are now with more volume, giving a different look to the general composition.





































Vertical perspective









Some closeups




































Picture from 2010.01.20


















If you want to see bigger pictures, please visit my blog clicking on my signature or on the following link http://faao.blogspot.com


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

No joke, one of the best aquascapes I've seen lately.

Without the umbrella plant crawling above the water the tank would be just "nice". Funny how a tiny detail makes it go from "nice" to "great".

--Nikolay


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

How do you fertilize this tank?


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Niko, thanks for your kindly words! :wink:

Kamon, usually I fertilize this tank daily with different kind of fertilizer.
I use ELOS Expert line that is composed by 4 bottles of fertilizer, K40 (potassium based with growth boosters), Fase1 (Chelated Iron + Micro nutrients), Fase2 (Macro nutrients) and Extra1 (Chelated Iron Booster + Bio activators). These fertilizers are very concentrate and slow release, so you only need to dose a small amount per week to have all nutrition for the plants.

Usually I do the following:
Monday and Wednesday: 0.5ml of Fase2
Tuesday: 0.5ml of Fase1 + 0.5ml of K40
Thursday: 0.5ml of Extra1
Friday: Nothing
Saturday: Water change of 20%
Sunday: Nothing

Here it is a new updated picture of this tank, I hope that you appreciate it!


Click on the picture to enlarge


----------



## bogdan94 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hy, 

This is the best aquarium that I ever seen, the bolbitis look awesome, i never see one to look so good.

Good job...!


----------



## fandango (Aug 20, 2006)

Dear Filipe,
Great tank as always. Please keep posting here! Thousands of views of your threads here must be a good sign for you that you are quite special and lot’s of people here draw a lot of inspiration from your work.
Thanks,
fandango
P.S. Looking forward to your discus tank!


----------



## Samsara (Mar 21, 2005)

Really nice work

Best regards, Filipe.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I love how it looks HUGE. It reminds me of Fern Gully. I want to climb the "trees!"


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

im really likin this scape.... like really really


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

Amazing tank. I like Hydrocotyle placed like liana. I hoep you won't mind if I steal the idea from you


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

very nice, plant placement and selection very original


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi guys,

Thanks a lot for the comments and compliments! 

Fandango, I will try to come here more often, sometimes I forget to post here... 
Thousand of views don't mean that people are following my layout, they maybe open it for simple curiosity! Ranking feature never tells the true, I never forgot the time when I setup my discus tank, and maybe for didn't understand what I intended to do with it; it was classified by BAD layout...
So, without comments I prefer to continue posting on my blog... or in forums where person are more active.

Maybe those pictures will be the last that you will see about this layout. I'm preparing a new layout, I will return again to Terrestrial landscape. Let's see what is coming!

Panoramic picture:









More pictures of enviroment:

































I hope that you like it and feel confortable to comment!


----------



## ramskip (Mar 1, 2010)

superb! Love the rainforest atmosphere. Very inspiring :high5:


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

Man this tank is AWESOME!!


----------

